# C4500 or C5500 2wd



## Chopper0912 (Jul 10, 2006)

I know what most are going to say but I have done my searches and still have a few questions. Looking for guys that have these trucks also to chime in on this one please.

Is it worth my time to look into buying one of these trucks in 2wd. I know that the 4wd would be nice to have but the cost of the trucks with it are out of this world still. I am looking at either or C4500 or C5500 so I can sub in with the people I have been working with. I have only been driving their trucks or skids. I drive for them a 3500 SRW Cummin's Dodge Crew Cab long bed with a 7.5' plow (don't ask about that, drive what they give me) and normally don't have to use 4x4 on the lots that we do. They are just large open lots in building complexes with no per se loading docks that go down hill. He has a good set of tires and a weight box they put in the back with a skid. None of "our" trucks do any salting, that is up to the person we sub with, all in him family and I am his friend.

So is it worth my time and money trying to get a truck like this set up. I am only looking for a Regular Cab. Have a real nice bed I want to put on it from Eby, is a dump with full removable sides to do landscaping the rest of the year. So I will give you some information on how I would set the truck up.

C4500 or C5500
Dump Bed with removable side (running flatbed in winter)
Blizzard 8611LP or 8611
On-Spot Chains (just in case)
100 gallon Transfer Tank (50 gallon on-road / 50 gallon off-road)
2000lb ballast or more
Locking Rear on truck

Also might pull a trailer with a skid from site to site as they are all close together. Most not five minutes to the next one.

Let me know what you guys think. Is this going to be a waste of my time just spinning wheels or am I going to make something with this truck?


----------



## alwayz-plowin (Mar 4, 2010)

YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THESE ARE BAD @$$ TRUCKS!!!!!!!
Look My close close friend/ almost brother 
has one he loves it he plows with it also 
You wont have too much of a problem in 2wd 
I know he only really plows in 2wd unless its really really really bad out.
his truck is a regular cab with the regular bed + a under bed hoist for dumping mulch and what not! So its like a undercover Landscape truck. He build sides for it so he can hold a lot of mulch also....

He just got back from the detroit dream cruise and people just went KRAZY! 
when he took it to Miami People just passed out! Its a good lookin truck when your not using it for work!





how much do u wanna bet your gonna get those people who say no its a gas guzzler and is complete overkill 
but with the diesel u can get about 18 Miles to the gallon which is good for a trruck like that! 
but if u want it get it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattslawn (Dec 12, 2004)

i use to have a 4500 2wd that i plowed with personally. The truck was 2wd reg cab 11ft dump bed always plowed with a yard or so of rip rap in the back and never once had a problem, the short front nose of the truck is great for plowing they have great visability and the turning radius is better then a similar 1 ton. You wont go wrong with this truck


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I know a guy with a GMC 5500 4x4 with a 11' plow and 9' wing. He says it's useles in 2wd eaven with a load of sand on.


----------



## Chopper0912 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks guys for getting back to me. I know that some of you guys as stated have run them in the past or knows someone who has. I see it is 2 people that say yes you can and then I got one that says 2wd is not good for anything but I am taking into consideration what he is trying to plow with. An 11' main blade and a 9' wing. Anyone else here has knowledge on these trucks? Thanks again guys!


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Chopper0912;1067221 said:


> Thanks guys for getting back to me. I know that some of you guys as stated have run them in the past or knows someone who has. I see it is 2 people that say yes you can and then I got one that says 2wd is not good for anything but I am taking into consideration what he is trying to plow with. An 11' main blade and a 9' wing. Anyone else here has knowledge on these trucks? Thanks again guys!


I probably shouldnt stick my nose in here but I will anyways haha... I'm guessing it would do fine like most said... Also I'm guessing mercer Maine's friend's dosent do well because of all the weight on the front end taking it off the back end, plus he's plowing roads with it.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

we have 2 4500s both 2wd, both with vbox salters on back and 10' western straight blades on front, I would recommend this truck for plowing.


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

mercer_me;1067011 said:


> I know a guy with a GMC 5500 4x4 with a 11' plow and 9' wing. He says it's useles in 2wd eaven with a load of sand on.


Thats a job I think would be better suited to a larger truck. For how big these trucks look they dont actually weigh that much.


----------



## plowin207 (Jan 21, 2010)

at my job me and another guy plow i use a 3500 dually dump body with a 3/4 full sander and i plow all storm no problem 2wd the other guy is in a c4500 with a 9.6 fisher V plow and a full sander that truck will move some seriouse snow. BUT you have to be very carefull with hills and how you aproach them or skipping the plow over snow banks cause even with a full sander it can't get itself out. and thats when i have to put mine in 4wd to pull him out and still be easy on my truck


----------

